# Anyone doing 7 Hills of Kirkland this year?



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

I ride it nearly every year I'm in town, but I always tell myself I'm not going to do it 'next year'..then I do.

It's in my neighborhood, and on roads I can ride any time I want (though I don't ride them much).

I'm a climbing averse rider (i.e. 6' 5" 235lbs), but I find having stuff like this on the calendar motivates me to do some extra hill work leading up to it.

EvergreenHealth 7 Hills of Kirkland ? Cycling to End Homelessness

And, afterall, it's for a good cause... 

See you there?


----------



## SilverStar07 (May 18, 2011)

I did the Metric last year and have been debating about doing it again this year. It was a good ride last year even though the weather wasn't the best and there were 2 accidents, (1 almost involving me) in front of me last year. I will post in here if I decide to do it.

SS-


----------



## SilverStar07 (May 18, 2011)

Doesn't look like I will be able to do the 7 Hills ride this year, too much going on.

SS-


----------



## bleckb (Jun 13, 2005)

Looks like a heck of a ride. Maybe even worth the drive from Spokane, but since it was today, maybe next year.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

It was a great ride. Note that the "7 Hills" name refers to the 40 mile 'traditional' route. The century has 13 distinct hills to climb. 

I don't love some of the roads (40+mph speed limit with no shoulder), but since there wasn't a lot of traffic, it wasn't terrible.

Total climbing for the full century ride is 7500ft, although my Elemnt only registered about 6300 for some reason. Annoying.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

It's that time of year ago. About five weeks away (Memorial Day Weekend).

I signed up for the Century again. I'll be riding barring a major injury or inclement weather (meteor showers).

Bonus is that the kit is actually nice looking this year.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Just a few days out now. 

https://7hillskirkland.org/


----------

